# New guy with a question



## bossbrew (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi all,
Been a member for awhile, and have a question about Jeff's Texas Rub. The pictures of his commercial Texas Rub are fairly coarse and tan. My 1st batch (purchased recipe) is off-white and powdery with black specks. Is it the type of onion/garlic powder I used? It tastes good though...


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 19, 2019)

Sounds about what it looked like when I made it.  Jeff's Texas rub quickly became one of my all time favorites.  I use it in all kinds of cooking....


----------



## bossbrew (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks JC. But why does Jeff's packaged Texas Rub look so different


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 19, 2019)

Could be anti caking elements in his for starters. <Not sure if his has any>

But he also likely uses a coarse grind and granulated garlic vs actual powder.

Just some theories. You never know what variable can lead to what unless Jeff tells us I suppose! I switched to granulated garlic and 'resturaunt' grind pepper. It's much coarser, and I like it far more.


----------



## bossbrew (Jun 19, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Could be anti caking elements in his for starters. <Not sure if his has any>
> 
> But he also likely uses a coarse grind and granulated garlic vs actual powder.
> 
> Just some theories. You never know what variable can lead to what unless Jeff tells us I suppose! I switched to granulated garlic and 'resturaunt' grind pepper. It's much coarser, and I like it far more.



I wondered if that was it! Did you increase the quantity of garlic and onion granules compared to powder?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 19, 2019)

bossbrew said:


> I wondered if that was it! Did you increase the quantity of garlic and onion granules compared to powder?



When I use granulated I use the same amounts as I would powder. It does in general have a stronger flavour though. <That might be where I get mine being fresher ingredients, I do not know.>

I haven't gotten Jeff's book yet to try his recipes, but I find spending a buck or two extra on higher quality stuff is well worth it. I've price checked the generic brands we normally got vs the brand I started now and it was really a matter of a few dollars.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 19, 2019)

bossbrew said:


> I wondered if that was it! Did you increase the quantity of garlic and onion granules compared to powder?



When i make the rub, I use granulated garlic and onion and use stated amounts from the recipe.


----------



## bossbrew (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks Tom, I agree on using quality ingredients. I think I'll try the granules next time.
Dave


----------



## bossbrew (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks JC.


----------

